# Fruit and Veg deals



## Ceist Beag (21 May 2012)

This nicely compiled list is taken from boards.ie.


Aldi Super 6 for 2 weeks from 20th May 2012
The Super 6 for the next fortnight in Aldi, all 39c

Lettuce (Iceberg) - Head
Lemons - 4 pack
Cucumber - Each
Kiwi - 6 pack
Tomatoes (Cherry) - 250g
Scallions - Bunch

Also worth noting the Dunnes Stores Better Value 6, for the next week, all 49c

Celery - Bunch
Ginger - 125g
Tomatoes (Cherry) - 250g
Lettuce (Iceberg) - Head
Parsnips - 500g
Mango - Each

And in Tesco for the next week, all 59c

Onions (Cooking) - 
Celery - Head
Garlic - 4 pack
Broccoli - 335g
Potatoes (Baking) - 2 pack
Lemons - 3 pack

SuperValu have the following from 21st until 26th May, all for 49c

Oranges (Easy Peeler) - 650g
Carrots - 800g
Carrot and Parsnip Mix - 500g


----------

